
Atari's New Console Sounds Like a Bad Idea - rbanffy
http://gizmodo.com/ataris-new-console-sounds-like-a-bad-idea-1796193721?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_twitter&utm_source=gizmodo_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow
======
Frenchgeek
Not sure if the console itself is a bad idea, but the sad attempt at hype for
it sure does look like one...

